# Wheel on Model # 944.524690



## 2000vee (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello All. Just looking for a bit of help. I lent my snowblower while i was away and when it came back, noticed that it was only pulling on the right side.. looked and the pin wasnt locked in the rim, easy fix- so i thought. The issue is that when i repositioned the wheel, on the inside half, there's a collar that locks into position. That has broken in two. The Blower seems to work fine and is pulling on both sides. It appears that the tire was removed to put air in it and then wasnt "locked" on the axle with the pin. doesnt appear to be any damage. The wheel Assy is over $200 in and will buy if necessary but question is, can running it w/o that collar hurt anything?


----------

